# Tìm lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi quận 2



## Thái Văn Kim (16/5/20)

_Việc được học tập và vui chơi trong môi trường thiên nhiên giúp ích rất nhiều cho khả năng tiếp thu và sáng tạo ở trẻ. Vì vậy mà khi biết đến lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi ngoài trời Wow Art ở quận 2, mình đã không ngần ngại cho bé nhà học thử. _Theo mình biết, khi được tiếp xúc hoặc vui chơi trong môi trường thiên nhiên thường xuyên, trẻ sẽ phát triển tốt khả năng học hỏi, xử lý vấn đề và được kích thích trí sáng tạo đáng kể hơn so với khi hoạt động trong nhà.
Vấn đề của bé nhà mình là bố mẹ không có nhiều thời gian chơi với bé, và vì xung quanh nhà cũng không có bất cứ vườn hoa hay công viên nào thích hợp để con ra chơi, nên chỉ có những lúc đến trường thì bé mới được tiếp xúc với cây cối và không gian rộng mở.
Nhưng như vậy cũng chưa đủ, vì mỗi dịp hè về, con chỉ có thể ở nhà hoặc đi học thêm các môn năng khiếu để trau dồi kiến thức. Cả gia đình mình thì không muốn để bé học và dành thời gian một mình suốt ngày như vậy, nên quyết định tìm lớp hè thiếu nhi nào đó cho bé, vừa giúp con học hỏi và kết bạn, vừa không để phí mùa hè của con. Thật tình cờ là vào một dịp hiếm hoi, mình đưa bé đến tham quan Bảo tàng Mỹ thuật Tp. HCM và phát hiện ra một lớp học mỹ thuật tại đây.



_Bé chăm chú hoàn thiện  tác phẩm trong không gian học của Wow Art tại Bảo tàng Mỹ thuật _​Trong khoảng sân rộng trước bảo tàng, mình bắt gặp khung cảnh các bé nhỏ từ mầm non đến tiểu học đang tập trung học rất hăng say. Có bé đang cố nhào khối đất sét trong tay thành một ngọn núi có đỉnh nhọn nhất có thể, có bé thì đang cầm bút vẽ màu nước với tất cả sự thích thú của mình. Ở một góc khác, có một bé trai đang đứng trước cô giáo để trình bày ý nghĩa của những vệt màu trắng trên nền trời trong bức tranh của mình… Lúc mình còn đang mải mê quan sát thì bé nhà mình đã chạy lại ngắm cậu bé đang nặn đất sét kia rồi. Và đó cũng chính là lần đầu tiên mình biết đến Wow Art.  
Theo như những gì mình được tư vấn từ nhà trường thì lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi Wow Art này có phương pháp dạy vẽ cho bé khá khác biệt, có nhiều điểm mới lạ so với những nơi khác trên thị trường.
Như tại lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi Wow Art ở quận 2, giáo trình giảng dạy cho bé được nghiên cứu rất kỹ từ các phương pháp của Tổ chức sáng tạo, Văn hóa và Giáo dục Anh Quốc (CCE), với phương châm giảng dạy 3K, bao gồm ”Khơi gợi, Khám phá và Khích lệ”, đúng với những tiêu chí mà mình luôn áp dụng dạy con tại nhà để con được tự do phát triển. Với giáo trình này, bé sẽ được học vẽ với nhiều chất liệu mỹ thuật khác nhau như màu sáp, màu nước, màu bột, đất sét, giấy thủ công, lắp ráp mô hình bằng bìa carton rồi xếp giấy origami nữa. Mình chưa từng thấy một trung tâm dạy vẽ nào cho bé tiếp xúc nhiều loại màu vẽ và mỹ thuật đến vậy.




_Tiết học pha màu nước của các bé tại lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi Wow Art quận 2 _

Sau khi tham khảo chương trình học tại lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi Wow Art quận 2 thì mình có hỏi thêm rất nhiều điều nữa về cách dạy học của nhà trường. Trong câu trả lời và những hình ảnh mà cô tư vấn đưa ra, mình ấn tượng nhất đó là tiết học thuyết trình tranh. Hình ảnh cậu bé đứng trước các bạn để trình bày từng ý tưởng, từng mảng màu và hình thù trong tranh hôm đó khiến mình cứ nhớ mãi. Có lẽ mình bị thu hút bởi sự tự tin, khả năng lý giải có lý cho từng ý đồ của mình trong tranh và sự tự hào khi nói về bức tranh của bé  đã chứng minh được lợi ích mà bộ môn này mang lại cho bé như cô đã giới thiệu đến mình.
Từ bé đến lớn, mình vẫn luôn muốn được học tập trong một môi trường sáng tạo, nơi mình được tự do tiếp thu và thể hiện mình như các bé của Wow Art này. Và chính nhờ phương thức giảng dạy phù hợp với các tiêu chí nuôi dạy trẻ của mình, nên mình quyết định sẽ cho con học thử ở đây. Rất may mắn là Wow Art có nhiều trung tâm trải dài trên nhiều quận của Tp. HCM, trong đó có lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi quận 2 là nơi mình đang sinh sống, nên sẽ rất thuận tiện cho việc đưa đón bé đi học hơn rất nhiều. Cơ sở quận 2 cũng rộng rãi, thoáng mát, nằm trong khuôn viên trường mầm non nên không gian đậm chất sáng tạo và phù hợp với sự học của các bé. 



_Tiết học pha màu nước của các bé tại lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi Wow Art quận 2 _​Mình vừa biết thêm thông tin là Wow Art vừa mở lớp học vẽ online tại nhà Wow Art để các bố mẹ có thể vừa học, vừa chơi với con. Đây là lớp dạy vẽ cho bé từ 6-12 tuổi, các cô sẽ hướng dẫn từ xa qua phần mềm trên máy tính, và bố mẹ có thể cùng theo dõi để dạy con vẽ tại nhà. Màu vẽ và dụng cụ học tập sẽ được giao tận nhà nên mình rất yên tâm.
Mình đã quyết định cho con học thử lớp dạy vẽ thiếu nhi quận 2 của Wow Art vì đặc điểm không gian và sẽ tiếp tục cho bé theo học dài hạn vì có thêm nhiều yếu tố khác mà mình tâm đắc. Hy vọng, bé có thể hòa nhập và tiếp thu tốt vì mình thực sự chưa thể tìm thấy một trung tâm nào khác mà mình ưng ý ngoài Wow Art.


----------



## Thư Trần (12/8/20)

Trong các bài múa Ballet cho bé, mỗi chuyển động đều đòi hỏi bé phải linh hoạt để di chuyển mình từ tư thế này sang tư thế khác. Nhờ những hoạt động như vậy, dần dần các bé sẽ có một vóc dáng uyển chuyển, duyên dáng, chuẩn "siêu mẫu". Ba mẹ tham khảo thêm thông tin các lớp học năng khiếu cho bé nhé!
Mách nhỏ cách chọn trang phục múa ballet cho bé - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

